# Tomb Guard Tactics



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

Tonight I'd like to discuss the possible wargear loadouts of the tombguard.

Namely, the magic standard and possibility of using halberds.

Halberds give +1 str but remove the ability to use shields, reducing the Tomb Guards innate 5+ armor save to 6+... reducing the 1/3 odds of saving to 1/6. A str of 5 gives them -2 armor save modifier and allows them to wound tougher opponents slightly easier. From what I can see, They're better off with the extra armor and surviving long enough to get extra killing blow attacks. I'm certainly open to opinions though.

Given the correct LoN spell, they automatically bypass armor and regeneration on 5 or 6 vs Infantry, cavalry, and War Beasts, making the -2 armor save modifier pretty useless. All in all, I think I'd rather have the armor myself.


As for Banners, only two shine above the rest in my opinion:

Standard of the Undying Legion, giving them insane recovering ability.
and
Banner of Eternal Flame, giving them flaming attacks. 

Discuss.


----------



## Deathypoo (Jun 27, 2011)

I always go with Halberds and the Standard of the Undying legion. I rely on the banner and spells to bring them back up to full strength, so if one or two more die every round of combat, it's worth it to kill one or two more of the enemy. But I also like to make my TG a real deathstar, with a Tomb King giving WS, a Necrotect giving hatred, and the +1A spell is always my first choice when I can... So I feel like I'm taking one or two more deaths and dishing out 3 or 4 more.

Obviously the exact math for which is better depends on the unit you're up against, but The higher Strength helps against anything with a T higher than 2 and lower than 7 and/or an armor save 5+ or better. I like those odds. The extra armor doesn't affect high (5+) strength opponents, so really you're just looking at the parry save - which is wasted if you include your heirophant in the unit (I don't) or use the 5+ ward save spell (which is my second spell choice... did I mention I like to make the TG a death star?)

Edit: With sword and board I would definitely make the KB enhancing spell my first choice, for what it's worth.


----------

